# Yogurt and large breed puppies



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 13 week old golden who is not interested in food. The breeder sent her home on Eukanuba, but once she was home she wouldn't eat it. I tried wetting the kibble per the breeder's advice, but she seemed even less interested when the kibble was wet. Since I know there are better kibbles for the money, I tried both Solid Gold Wolf Cub and Wellness Large Breed Puppy. She seems to like both as treats when I handfeed her a few pieces, but won't eat any large quantity out of the bowl. I tried yogurt a few times when her tummy seemed upset and she really likes it. I know that I should avoid high levels of calcium in large breed dogs, but would a few teaspoons a day be harmful? I've tried adding a tablespoon of a few different canned foods (including wellness puppy), but none of these really seem to do the trick. 

She currently weighs 18.5lbs. I give her a little less than 1.5 cups twice a day, but she probably eats less than a cup at each sitting (except when there are other dogs around - then she gobbles it up!).

Any advice would be helpful - I've also tried canned pumpkin and cottage cheese (a lot less calcium than yogurt), but she doesn't seem to care for either.


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

lmwsport7 wrote: "She seems to like both as treats when I handfeed her a few pieces, but won't eat any large quantity out of the bowl."

That's a flashback for me. Our oldest would eat initially from my wife's hand then got interested in the bowl. So you are giving her dry foods as if they were a treat, right? Just trying to figure it out.

I don't believe the calcium will do any harm in this transition stage you are going through. Both of my large breed dogs have gotten yogurt. My Norwegian Elkhound had yogurt everyday and lived to be 80 in human years (16 in dog years, 3 years beyond his breed's expected).

My youngest 8-month old large breed (Catahoula) eats 2 cups in the morning and a cup at 4pm. That's as close as I can get to a large breed puppy and feeding... he's been on that amount since 6-months of age.


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

What about adding a teaspoon or two of yogurt to the kibble? Just dump it on top, if she likes yogurt so much perhaps it will entice her to eat more kibble. Also, don't leave food out at all times. Whatever she doesn't eat in 1/2 an hour take away...she'll learn soon enough what meal time is all about 

Also, I gave my large breed puppy a tablespoon of yogurt on her food for a couple weeks while she was on antibiotics, she loved it!

Good luck and congrats on puppyhood!


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

She definitely seems to like the yogurt and will eat more of her kibble if mixed w/yogurt. I'm just concerned that the added calcium in her diet could cause her to grow too quickly.


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

Since many large breeds have a tendancy to bloat, I like the idea of them eating slow. I have two that like to be feed by hand too.

They do have little tummies. I feed mine 3 times a day. Maybe that would work best for you too.

My puppy is 12 weeks, 33 lbs and eats 1 1/3 cup 3 times a day.


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

When I adopted my cairn/westie mix, I offerred him the same food he was getting previously and he would not eat. I really think it was just anxiety during the adjustment stage. I eventually weaned him to a better diet and also changed the times he ate to two meals instead of one daily. He is now doing fine. Maybe your pup just needs more time to settle in to his new home.


----------



## kimel (Jul 9, 2008)

I do not know why but dry grated parmesan cheese (e.g. Kraft in the green can) seems to be some sort of appetite stimulant for animals. I have used it for both dogs and cats that were not real interested in food. It doesn't take very much...just enough to add some smell. It tends to be high in salt so don't get carried away.

Generally only have to use it once to get them eating and then they are fine.

I forget who exactly recommended this to us when we had a geriatric cat that was balking at eating. We used it off an on after that for years. Then we had to use it so often for our Maggie in her final few months that it is now and forever known as 'dog cheese' in our house.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Jun 26, 2008)

Giving yogurt daily with food shouldn't bring the calcium level up too high. It should be fine.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

How long have you had the pup? Sometimes with a new home, they dont want to eat right away until they are adjusted. This can take time. 

A little yogurt wont hurt (my girls get it in their kongs) but what you want to avoid is always adding things to the food, it makes for a picky eater. 

If the pup will eat a whole meal by hand, what would be the problem there? Hand feeding is a great thing to do to help bond with your dog, also teach them to eat slower.

Break your meals up into 3 meals. thats A LOT of food for a little pup to eat in one meal. As it is my full.. well almost full grown (they are almost done now) danes only eat 2 cups in a meal. and i still feed them 3 times a day due to the risks of bloat. (thats a personal choice though to feel an adult 3 times, you really can do 2... but im just uncomfortable)

When it comes to the calcium argument. some will say it doesnt matter, some will say it does. I believe it does. but not so much just calcium as the calcium to phosphorus level needs to be in the correct ratio. yogurt wont really upset this balance (as long as youre not giving them cups and cups of yogurt all the time).

ETA: Also maybe try not switching the food so much. at 13 weeks you probably havent had her long, and switching food needs to be dont gradually. this could be part of the upset belly she had. im not a fan of eukanuba so i would stick with one of the other two.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Right now, while my bitch is still growing, shet gets yogurt with her breakfast. I just mix a little with her food and she adores it.

I'm not a fan of handfeeding, if my pups didn't clean up or didn't want to eat that meal, then the food would get taken away and they would have to wait until the next time.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

Question on the yogert. I had been feeding mine yogert every other day. Like a tablespoon. Then I read that dogs stomachs don't benefit from the yogert that some enzyime in the dog stomach kills it so it does no good. I know half of the stuff on the internet is false so I am not sure what to think.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm convinced that plain low fat yogurt is great for dogs. My Mastiff had HORRIBLE gas when we first got him. We added a little bit of yogurt to his food each day and his gas isn't so bad. He still has it to some extent but it doesn't run us out of the house...literally...like it used to. A little in their food isn't going to hurt them at all. Keep in mind that my dog isn't a large breed dog...but a GIANT breed dog...even with the yogurt is growth has been slow and steady.

Also, it has already been mentioned, but you couldn't have had your dog that long. The lack of appetite could be that your dog is still just unsure of his environment.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

I am a big fan of yogurt. Schmoo has to take pills for his epilepsy. I lightly coat the outside of the pills and he swallows them right down. Not only does it make giving the pills easy, we've never had any problems with nausea


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

sherrymyra said:


> Then I read that dogs stomachs don't benefit from the yogert that some enzyime in the dog stomach kills it so it does no good.


What you read is mostly true. It's not an enzyme, but the highly acidic stomach juices that kill the probiotic bacteria in yogurt. You see, a dog's stomach juices are 50% hydorchloric acid. This highly acidic stomach juice is used by dogs to digest meat and bones. It also kills harmful bacteria that dogs injest regularly such as salmonella and e-coli. It kills probiotic bacteria the same way it kills salmonella and e-coli.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

So. is it fact then that yogert does a dog no real benefit?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

sherrymyra said:


> So. is it fact then that yogert does a dog no real benefit?


It has benefit in that some people use it to put on things the dog doesn't like in order to get him to eat it, but it has no probiotic benefit.


----------



## VWBug5000 (Jul 20, 2009)

According to the American Veterinary Medical Association, regarding a study done to assess the absorbability of Lactobacillus acidophilus in adult dogs, it is indeed beneficial to give your dogs probiotics since they survive the digestive process long enough to colonize. Read more here:

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/ajvr.2004.65.338


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

RawFedDogs said:


> It has benefit in that some people use it to put on things the dog doesn't like in order to get him to eat it, but it has no probiotic benefit.


I'm going to have to disagree here. I have personally noticed the benificial effects from probiatics. Its a good send when it comes to gas and it has helped my dogs with diarrhea in the past. I've noticed changes to often and to quickly to belive probiatics have nothing to do with it.


----------



## VWBug5000 (Jul 20, 2009)

There are plenty of bacterium that can survive highly acidic environments. How do you think most of the flora and fauna in the digestive system got there. There are over 400 varieties in a dogs GI tract.


----------

